# Utah's secret canyon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An very interesting video about a private ranch in the Tavaputs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQnbgEGe ... video_user

Really worth the watching.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link goob. I enjoyed watching that. Very interesting stuff!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fantastic video! I really enjoyed that.

Sad to see how people are so disrespectful with sites like that and they dig around and try to find artifacts to take home.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty neat area! I ran across this article last year as I was researching the area, that Waldo could make John Wayne shake in his britches, catching live cougars and buffaloes?! http://www.nationalgeographic.com/adven ... ilcox.html


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually met Waldo in the early 80's at the Price BLM office and then again at his home in Green River when a repair on a phone line that he had done went bad, he is quite the rancher. He told me some stories about his ranch and a few things that he had found there but I didn't find out just what was there until the late 90's. 

At one time they allowed hunting there on a limited basis but I believe that they have quit that now and the only way into the ranch and canyon is with permission with strict orders not to pick up anything along with being escorted.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems like the land was purchased for wildlife reasons, wasn't it? Then after review of the archaeological stuff, they put the brakes on it as an LE elk area. And the more they looked at it, the more giddy the archaeologists became. I'd not be surprised to see it made into some kind of national historic place or something. Problem with that is with some kind of national recognition, will come the demand to make it available to visitors, and that leaves another set of issues on someplace so undisturbed. Then it turns into Nine Mile Canyon that while pretty dang cool, has little to no archaeological value any more. The other funny thing to me - is folks in Carbon County love to complain about people looting all these great sites for stuff - yet pretty near every home in that region has some kind of pottery, rock art, or dinosaur footprint in their living room or front yard rock garden. So it goes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is no longer an LE elk area as of this year and is available for hunting even after transferring state ownership to about three different entities. However, one has to walk about seven miles to get in there.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

7 miles where are you hiking in from? :shock:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> 7 miles where are you hiking in from? :shock:


Just what I had read.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I know you can go right to the gates at both the top and bottom of the property, you use to be able to buy a 5 day access pass from the DWR (not sure if you still can). I have been down there several times and have seen some neat stuff. 8)
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/license-permit.html
Range creek (wilcox ranch) access - no handling fee to apply $5.00


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Great post goob, thank you.


----------

